# CAL - Not Your Average Crochet - Stripey Blanket



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Lots of different pretty pattern rows over several weeks - following week's link is at bottom of each page (after comments).

This link takes you to the first week ...

http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/2013/06/01/its-time-cal-begin/


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you yet again didough for this link and all the other links ,that I have got from you.if I could find any I would be getting my old age pension if I got any where near the links you find and post for other people.so thanks so much yet again 
Jane xx


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

fun! Gonna do this!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

All five weeks are at this link: http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/category/cal/

_Another_ added to my to do list!! Thanks to didough!


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

That is beautiful - I must have a go (after I've done my other WIPs!!!!). Ha ha. I've just had some beautiful yarn come through the post which would suit perfectly.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you. This is a great idea and I may actually get an afghan for myself.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> All five weeks are at this link: http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/category/cal/
> 
> _Another_ added to my to do list!! Thanks to didough!


Thx. Very pretty.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

didough said:


> Lots of different pretty pattern rows over several weeks - following week's link is at bottom of each page (after comments).
> 
> This link takes you to the first week ...
> 
> http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/2013/06/01/its-time-cal-begin/


always enjoy your links and they come at a time I was wanting to crochet and boy do I have a stash!!!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Didough,

I was frustrated and you fixed it.

I am learning to crochet, and this is meant to be my incentive-maker.

The first 5 rows are very clearly explained.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

What a great CAL, didough. I'm starting it now.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you, JJ,

I feel more in control of things now. I appreciate you.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I can't get into the link.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I think I'll start this after supper. Like I needed another new project! ;D


----------



## lemonygodess (Apr 11, 2013)

I want to do this too!So pretty!Thanks a lot.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

maryjaye said:


> I can't get into the link.


Try this Tiny URL

http://tinyurl.com/qgpahf3

This should take you to the first week's posting - you'll find a link to all following weeks right down at the bottom of each page (after the comments)


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I've started it -- such fun! I'm using Red Heart yarn which I've been collecting since time began, in every color of the rainbow! Right now doing a catherine wheel pattern with bright yellow surrounding medium purple. It doesn't take much of any one color as you only do one row of each, unless you choose to use coordinating colors and make it match, but I've always been a fan of randomness!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I think I'll try 2 rows of each.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

I've received a PM asking how to print out the pattern, but all I could suggest was to highlight the required parts (without all the comments, etc), then cut and paste to a word document.

As I'm not making this myself, if anyone has managed to print this out could you please advise how you did it - or are you just reading it off the screen?

I re-visited the website to see if there was a 'Print' button but couldn't find one, although I did read this message from 2 July, so maybe we have to wait and keep checking back!

" HannahDavis
July 2, 2013 at 3:18 am

Im so glad youre enjoying it so much  since its my first CAL I was worried people wouldnt be interested or wouldnt think it was fun, so its great to hear positive comments! And when were all done Ill make a page with the whole pattern on it and put it in the menu bar for easy access " 

Hope someone can help


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

I went back to the website and posted a comment and got an immediate response 

My post:
July 5, 2013 at 2:31 pm

So is that the end of the tutorial? I now need to download the entire pattern (without comments, etc) which I assume is posted in reverse ?.

=================================================
Reply:
HannahDavis
July 5, 2013 at 2:38 pm

Nope! Ill keep posting every Saturday until my blanket is done, and then those who want to add more can improvise. Since weve done all the stitch patterns though, you could just wing it from here if youd like! I wont put it all together in one page until the end because I feel like having multiple copies of the pattern up would cause some confusion.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks for keeping us posted didough


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been making this, trying to catch up. I'm up to Week 4; Week 5 is still to come. Then I'll be impatiently awaiting the next installment! And I'm using every color of Red Heart yarn that I have, and since I've been buying the stuff all my life, I have lots of it!


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Loving this, although I'm struggling with the Catherine wheel. I've done it twice!!! BUT I'm not giving up - I can do it. I'm using up some cotton mix yarn I have, which is probably not the best as it tends to split, but I do like the texture for this CAL. I'm a relative newbie to crochet and I'm looking forward to learning new stitches along the way (even if it does mean 'undoing and trying again'!)


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I am working on lesson one. Thank you for letting us sign 

on whenever we learn about it.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Week 6 has now been posted:

http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/2013/07/06/cal-week-6/


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I have lesson 1 done! )


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I began tonight! I am using Lion Brand Baby Soft and an I hook.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

I'm so pleased I've reached week 5 and just had to show you what I've done. I did skip the catherine wheels after attempting it a number of times - I'll practise on a swatch I think - but I'm really happy with where I've got to. As you can see I'm being very good and using a lot of recycled yarn as well as yarn from my stash. It's all cotton or cotton mix dk. One happy lady


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

triana said:


> I'm so pleased I've reached week 5 and just had to show you what I've done. I did skip the catherine wheels after attempting it a number of times - I'll practise on a swatch I think - but I'm really happy with where I've got to. As you can see I'm being very good and using a lot of recycled yarn as well as yarn from my stash. It's all cotton or cotton mix dk. One happy lady


That's really pretty and I'm sure you'll manage the Catherine Wheels with a bit more practice - Di


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

My catharine wheels aren't quite as good as the model, but I did them. I'm on hold while I make a prayer shawl for a friend whose husband has just died, but will get back with it as soon as I've finished the shawl, which is loosely crocheted with fingering yarn.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Love your Catherine Wheels. I like the idea of using fingering yarn too. The blanket will be nice and light. 


linda6200 said:


> My catharine wheels aren't quite as good as the model, but I did them. I'm on hold while I make a prayer shawl for a friend whose husband has just died, but will get back with it as soon as I've finished the shawl, which is loosely crocheted with fingering yarn.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Week 7 has now been posted:

http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/2013/07/13/cal-week-7/


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Week 8 now posted online

http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/2013/07/20/cal-week-8/


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you again. I am 1/2 through Lesson 2, and very proud of myself. A lady in church showed me how to do basic crochet, and I already know how to frog (as in knitting).

Please keep the later lessons up where we can download them.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Week 9 now online:

http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/2013/07/27/cal-week-9/


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Just re-visited the site and noticed that all previous weeks' instructions have been linked on the right hand side, for ease of access. Hope that helps - Di


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you, I am now on the star row, and have been frogging again.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Week 11 has now been posted

http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/2013/08/10/cal-week-11/

all previous weeks are listed on the right hand side ...


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Janeb said:


> Thank you yet again didough for this link and all the other links ,that I have got from you.if I could find any I would be getting my old age pension if I got any where near the links you find and post for other people.so thanks so much yet again
> Jane xx


I agree janeb. I too have thanked her for all the links she posts. Almost like having a personnal shopper.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm stalled. Problem -- too many other things I just MUST do, like the double-knit workshop, UFOs I keep finding, etc.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Week 12 has not been posted:

http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/2013/08/17/cal-week-12/

Also a very useful note has been added, i.e.

"Before we start, I wanted to let you know that a new button has been added in the sidebar along with the individual CAL weeks. This one is CAL FAQs & links. Its mainly for the people who are just joining us, since they havent read all the details because theyve been scattered throughout the CAL posts. Now theyre all in one place!"


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Week 13 added:

http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/2013/08/24/cal-week-13/

and Week 14:

http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/2013/08/31/cal-week-14/

links to all previous weeks on right hand side


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Week 15 added

http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/2013/09/07/cal-week-15/

links to all previous weeks on right hand side


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Week 16 added

http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/2013/09/14/cal-week-16/

links to all previous weeks on right hand side


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Week 17 added

http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/2013/09/21/cal-week-17/

links to all previous weeks on right hand side


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Last week now added - the border

http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/2013/09/25/cal-the-border/


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Here's a link to the whole blanket pattern

http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/as-we-go-stripey-blanket/


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

And now there is a PDF download available:

http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/2013/10/26/pdf-pattern-for-the-cal-blanket-available/


----------

